# COVID Cancellation and Refund Policy



## Seagila (Jul 17, 2020)

Message from HGV online portal:

_We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are now waiving our reservation cancellation policy through the end of the year so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a *full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through December 31, 2020. *_

I think these gestures by HGV will earn it points (as it were) from its members.  It may well be a mad scramble for available inventory in the next couple of years, but I appreciate seeing this response at this particular time and would not fault HGV if I were somehow unable to find something I could book with my points that have been given back to me with no restrictions.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 17, 2020)

HGVC has been most generous and has acted earlier than all the other timeshare companies I have.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 17, 2020)

Absolutely agree with above.  We own both HGV and Marriott Destination Points.  While MVC has been helpful and made some accommodations, HGVC has really stepped up and helped members out.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 17, 2020)

I agree they are flexible and I appreciate it. What is sort of glossed over in what I read below (and how I experienced it) is they will refund the points but not the booking fee.



Seagila said:


> Message from HGV online portal:
> 
> _We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are now waiving our reservation cancellation policy through the end of the year so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a *full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through December 31, 2020. *_
> 
> I think these gestures by HGV will earn it points (as it were) from its members.  It may well be a mad scramble for available inventory in the next couple of years, but I appreciate seeing this response at this particular time and would not fault HGV if I were somehow unable to find something I could book with my points that have been given back to me with no restrictions.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 17, 2020)

IOW, everyone gets point-protection this year, for free.
Are they refunding point-protection fees to those who foolishly paid for that?

To avoid losing the booking fee, try to modify the booking within the year, instead.
.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 17, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Are they refunding point-protection fees to those who foolishly paid for that?


No, I had a reservation over NewYears which I decided to pay for the point protection.     Well, I called and they *aren't* refunding.   Of well, there are worse things in life.   I am glad for all of the things that HGV has been proactively doing during these times.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 17, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I agree they are flexible and I appreciate it. What is sort of glossed over in what I read below (and how I experienced it) is they will refund the points but not the booking fee.



Ah but if you booked when there was $0 booking fees. I have 3 of them to move around. I have one for NYE in Vegas using 2021 points, this means I can cancel right up until Dec 28th. Sweet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dayooper (Jul 17, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I agree they are flexible and I appreciate it. What is sort of glossed over in what I read below (and how I experienced it) is they will refund the points but not the booking fee.





SmithOp said:


> Ah but if you booked when there was $0 booking fees. I have 3 of them to move around. I have one for NYE in Vegas using 2021 points, this means I can cancel right up until Dec 28th. Sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I did the same thing. I saved my 2020 points, made an August 2020 reservation and 2 2021 reservation during the free booking period. We then decided not to use our 2020 reservation and they moved it to March 2021 for free. Between the lost booking fee we canceled ($67) and the save fee ($115) we lost $182 but saved $201 with the 3 reservations we made and that put us in the black $19.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 17, 2020)

dayooper said:


> ... I saved my 2020 points, made an August 2020 reservation and 2 2021 reservations during the free booking period. We then decided not to use our 2020 reservation and they moved it to March 2021 for free. Between the lost booking fee we canceled ($67) and the save fee ($115) we lost $182 but saved $201 with the 3 reservations we made and that put us in the black $19.



Now that I'm retired, I don't do math... _(unless it's on a spreadsheet)_.
.


----------



## NOLA47 (Jul 18, 2020)

I was actually a bit surprised when my points were returned but not my booking fees From HGV.  in conjunction with the same trip I had to cancel a southwest reservation that I booked with points and both were refunded.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jul 18, 2020)

In addition, we are providing a *refund of transaction fees* for reservations that must be canceled due to a property’s extended closure.


The updated notice mentions that transaction fees will be refunded if the resort is closed and unavailable for use, such as the current situation in Hawaii.

Overall, I'm very happy with how HGVC is allowing members flexibility with the use of their resort reservations during these uncertain times.  As others have mentioned, HGVC is going above and beyond what other timeshare resort systems are doing to accommodate their members during this Covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## brp (Jul 18, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Now that I'm retired, I don't do math... _(unless it's on a spreadsheet)_.
> .



There are other ways to do maths? I live life in spreadsheets and intend to do more of that when retired. Gaming the system (airline status, hotel status, anything travel) is my hobby. Spreadsheets are my tools. Waiting for retirement to do more of it 

Cheers.


----------



## rjp123 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have 3 weeks at HHV in March 2021. I bought the cancellation protection. Given the number of points used it was a no brainer. Hopefully we have vaccine by then and if not I will cancel and get my points back for a late 2021 try and then finally if not, I'll take the bogey on my 2019 maintenance fees and push 2020 into 2021.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 20, 2020)

While i am always looking to save money wherever possible.  I am happy to get my points back and hopefully use them for a future trip.


----------



## babyface9400 (Jul 21, 2020)

I haven't seen anything from Wyndham resorts yet but I hope that they will refund us back the time that we lost.

babyface9400.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 21, 2020)

At the risk of switching this to a health discussion, I am concerned we may be overestimating immediate effects of a vaccine. My understanding is FDA would be willing to approve a vaccine if it is 50% effective. An initial vaccine is not likely to be more than 70% effective or so. It will take considerable time to get a vaccine to everyone, and booster shots could be required. Nothing is going to really to change things until we reach herd immunity. A good vaccine could certainly help us get there quicker, but one is not likely to be an immediate magic bullet. 

See our success of eliminating the flu with a flu vaccine. 



rjp123 said:


> I have 3 weeks at HHV in March 2021. I bought the cancellation protection. Given the number of points used it was a no brainer. Hopefully we have vaccine by then and if not I will cancel and get my points back for a late 2021 try and then finally if not, I'll take the bogey on my 2019 maintenance fees and push 2020 into 2021.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddashing (Jul 29, 2020)

Since HGV has recognized Covid as a reason to change their cancellation/refund policy, We as users and owners need to be proactive and start asking for the $115 fee we pay just to roll over points to the next year be waived/refunded. What is the difference between cancelling reservation/trip and not being able to travel at all.  I sent an email to:  input@hgvc,com about this issue and received the below back; 

Hello, Thank you for your email and we appreciate you sharing your concerns. At this time, no decision has been made regarding the 2020 Club points. If or when a decision is made we will continue to notify all members by email or the Club member website. If you have any questions or if we may be of further assistance, please let us know.
Sincerely,
Michelle
HGV Club Specialist
Owner and Call Center Services

Please start contacting them now. Then hopefully you wont need a spread sheet to see that you have saved money.  Thanks, be safe, be careful. Most sincerely,


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 29, 2020)

I paid to roll them over back in March when they had the discounted rate.  If they do it for free, I will be asking for a refund, or to roll my 2021 points over and not get the fee back.


----------



## brp (Jul 29, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I paid to roll them over back in March when they had the discounted rate.  If they do it for free, I will be asking for a refund, or to roll my 2021 points over and not get the fee back.



If they do t for free, I'll ask for mine back. if not, I'm not gonna sweat the $85 considering how much they're losing. Too small to be on my radar at this point.

Cheers.


----------



## Jamills (Jul 31, 2020)

We are from Canada and have Hawai’i booked for Xmas (used Dave’s points from last year and this years points). Anyone know what would happen to last years points if we have to cancel?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 31, 2020)

Jamills said:


> ...Anyone know what would happen to last years points if we have to cancel?



Assuming that by "last year's points," you mean points saved for use this year...
Typically, they would go poof at Midnight on 12.31 of the year to which saved.

But due to COVID-19, HGVC extended the deadline for use of 2020 saved points.
"We understand your available window to use Saved Points has been shortened.
As a result, Points saved into 2020 have been extended through 2021..."

OTOH, they haven't (yet) offered any relief to give for the 2020 annual allotment,
so those may still need to be saved for use in 2021.

.


----------



## emoneybug (Nov 24, 2020)

I used the Chat feature today to ask 2 questions:  1) Back in May 2020, we cancelled our Hawaii-Oahu Aug 2020 Reservation.  I asked if we were supposed to get the $69 reservation fee refunded due to Covid and she checked and said Yes I was and asked me to call in to get further assistance, so I did and wa-laa $money coming back.  Yeahhh     2) Being a HGVC rookie, I have an upcoming stay at Marbrisa in Carlsbad, CA and I asked what the rules were for reservation adjustments and found out within 30days have to use same or more points OR I could cancel with no penalty and re-book with the $69 fee.  Was thinking of downgrading from a 3 bed to 2, per my math it's about 900ish points, so may just keep the 3.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 24, 2020)

emoneybug said:


> ... I have an upcoming stay at Marbrisa in Carlsbad, CA and I asked what the rules were for reservation adjustments and found out within 30 days have to use same or more points OR I could cancel with no penalty and re-book with the $69 fee....



There is a 3rd option, but there may not be enuff time left in the year.
If you can move the booking so its MT 30 days out (change resorts, if needed),
within this calendar year,  you can move it back w/less points w/o the 30d rule.
.


----------



## emoneybug (Nov 28, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> There is a 3rd option, but there may not be enuff time left in the year.
> If you can move the booking so its MT 30 days out (change resorts, if needed),
> within this calendar year,  you can move it back w/less points w/o the 30d rule.
> .


Thanks for the tip!   Maybe next time I’ll try it out when there is more time left in the year etc


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 1, 2020)

*12/01/20 Alert Message*

RESERVATION CANCELLATION POLICY: WE UNDERSTAND YOU MAY FEEL UNCERTAINTY ABOUT BOOKING FUTURE TRAVEL. TO ALLOW FOR TRAVEL FLEXIBILITY AND PEACE OF MIND, WE ARE NOW WAIVING OUR RESERVATION CANCELLATION POLICY THROUGH *FEBRUARY 28, 2021, *SO YOU CAN CANCEL ANY TIME PRIOR TO CHECK-IN.





__





						Hilton Grand Vacations - Club News
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## Seagila (Dec 1, 2020)

HGV continues to impress. 

I hope they consider bringing back the Black Friday sale they had to encourage folks to use up their points in Q1/21.  I called in to see if I can get the Grand Islander 3BR penthouse, but it was apparently not part of the sale.  I would really only consider it at half the normal amount of points it would require to book the villa, but not at 28,750 points for the week.


----------



## GMan82 (Dec 4, 2020)

It’s great. HGVC is really a notch above all others in terms of customer service. I’m staying on a HRC property (Beach House) as a hotel right now and may buy a foreclosure resale to compliment my HGVC locations, so I’ve been at their forum for the last few days. One of the biggest complaints there now beside the “dueling clubs” is the fact that COVID cancellation polices have all lapsed.


----------

